# What is this?



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I noticed this pimple like thing the other day and today it's gotten bigger. I tried popping it but it wouldn't pop. What could it be? Lol herpes from licking other dogs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Hope it's not cancerous :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

pitso said:


> Hope it's not cancerous :/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I mean this in the nicest way possible, but if you were in front of me and said that I would probably have punched you in the face without hesitation.

If you don't know wtf it is don't respond. Easy as that. Or word it differently "keep an eye on it and if it gets bigger or doesn't go away go get it checked out". Never ever joke around about cancer whether u believe it is or not it's something u shouldn't throw around lightly. I definitely don't take it lightly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I mean this in the nicest way possible, but if you were in front of me and said that I would probably have punched you in the face without hesitation.
> 
> If you don't know wtf it is don't respond. Easy as that. Or word it differently "keep an eye on it and if it gets bigger or doesn't go away go get it checked out". Never ever joke around about cancer whether u believe it is or not it's something u shouldn't throw around lightly. I definitely don't take it lightly.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was thinking the same thing, I really don't think that is the way he wanted to come off but non the less.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I mean this in the nicest way possible, but if you were in front of me and said that I would probably have punched you in the face without hesitation.
> 
> If you don't know wtf it is don't respond. Easy as that. Or word it differently "keep an eye on it and if it gets bigger or doesn't go away go get it checked out". Never ever joke around about cancer whether u believe it is or not it's something u shouldn't throw around lightly. I definitely don't take it lightly.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And the scrapper comes out....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not saying that bc he's my dog I woulda said this response if he said it to anyone. I know he didn't mean it to be mean I just really don't joke around with that word

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Almost looks like a blister. Ammo got one. Don't know what from. But it went away after a while. I would just watch It though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

could be an abscess or a cyst. Mel has one from one of his hard toys that acts up when he chews it. I would keep your eye on it, make sure the gums stay pink (when you press the gum and remove your finger it should be white and them immediately turn pink again)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

My chow/malamute had a puppy wort, as the vet called it. It was on his tongue and he said sometimes they go away on their own and sometimes they have to be moved. I actually had his removed. But D's doesn't look like anything serious.


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> View attachment 40042
> 
> 
> I noticed this pimple like thing the other day and today it's gotten bigger. I tried popping it but it wouldn't pop. What could it be? Lol herpes from licking other dogs?
> ...


DieselMommie, that looks like a mere root abcess, could be caused by periodontal issue, how old is the dog? It should be ok, also I can't tell but if you release the lower gum does the irritated area reach the upper tooth? Could be an irritant. But, based on what I see its an isolated root abcess.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

rex abernathy said:


> DieselMommie, that looks like a mere root abcess, could be caused by periodontal issue, how old is the dog? It should be ok, also I can't tell but if you release the lower gum does the irritated area reach the upper tooth? Could be an irritant. But, based on what I see its an isolated root abcess.


He's only 7 months old, his teeth are brand new.

I'm talking about the little dot, I know that part of the lip that your talking about does look like an abscess but I think that's part of his mouth, he was not sitting still for the pic so holding his lip while holding the phone to take a pic made that part look weird but I don't think that's the issue

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

It's on his lip, not gums

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> It's on his lip, not gums
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, I was looking at the correct spot/dot but thought it was on the gum. I was wondering if the tooth right above the "dot" could be coming down onto that area and irritating that area? probably idiopathic.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

rex abernathy said:


> Sorry, I was looking at the correct spot/dot but thought it was on the gum. I was wondering if the tooth right above the "dot" could be coming down onto that area and irritating that area? probably idiopathic.


me too, sorry thought it was his gum. I am with Rex, I think its getting irritated and as long as it doesnt look infected or become worse, I think you can wait til your next scheduled vet visit, nothing to rush in for IMO


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I'm not saying that bc he's my dog I woulda said this response if he said it to anyone. I know he didn't mean it to be mean I just really don't joke around with that word
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't mean it that way, but let me tell you something... I'm respectful to a certain extent but certainly don't take this type of stuff! I had a dog pass away from cancer so theres a reason why I stated that. You don't like my response? Forget it! But don't respond in a manner that makes you look like a fool!! It's uncalled for and ignorant.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Nobody is joking about cancer in the first place fyi, please don't state anything in regards to physically assaulting me either... I don't take threats lightly, even in technical terms. I'd like to move on now. I apologize for the response but I'm not going to take a shot without responding

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

pitso said:


> I didn't mean it that way, but let me tell you something... I'm respectful to a certain extent but certainly don't take this type of bullshit! I had a dog pass away from cancer so theres a reason why I stated that. You don't like my response? Fuck it! But don't respond in a manner that makes you look like a bitch!! It's uncalled for and ignorant.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I see your time here as being short........


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Ding ding ding!!!

Lets get readdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddy to rumbleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Mydol is on back order....


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

welder said:


> Ding ding ding!!!
> 
> Lets get readdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddy to rumbleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> ...


I have a front row seat, been waitin since first thing this morning!


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I see your time here as being short........


Get a new pair of glasses then because you obviously can't see well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

pitso said:


> Get a new pair of glasses then because you obviously can't see well.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A community of mostly women and you refer to one of them as a bitch. Buy yourself a membership so this can be discussed in the proper area......


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

pitso said:


> get a new pair of glasses then because you obviously can't see well.
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


ya gotta admit hash ol bud,thats a durn good come bac.lolol


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

welder said:


> ya gotta admit hash ol bud,thats a durn good come bac.lolol


Indeed! I don't deny that......


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

All I hear is barking.....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I know he wants me to sit here and type stuff to "hurt" him. But the thing is pitso, I don't fight like a "bitch" with words. Never have. Never will. Not gonna waste my time with words fighting back and forth especially with this guy. And I'll tell you this pitso, when I get into fights the cops and ambulances are coming. No hair pulling, nail scratching none of that "bitch" stuff. Maybe you'll understand this: last bf lost a tooth bc of me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay... this is in the open forum. Pitso doesn't have access to the Drama Bomb, so y'all need to take this to PMs or leave it alone. This is the only warning! Let this argument die here, or take it to the [] like true dog people.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm absolutely done with it. I said what I had to say. Wasn't on the boards much yesterday and today and just saw the blow up and now it's over.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

I apologize to anyone I insulted in my last few posts. Anyways, I hope your dog receives extra attention if his condition progresses.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

